# Uber ships self-driving cars to Arizona after failed San Francisco pilot



## Uberoni (Dec 14, 2016)

Uber on Thursday announced plans to resume testing its self-driving cars in Arizona, one day after the California Department of Motor Vehicles forced the company to pull the cars from San Francisco streets.

"Our cars departed for Arizona this morning by truck," an Uber spokeswoman wrote in an emailed statement. "We'll be expanding our self-driving pilot there in the next few weeks, and we're excited to have the support of Governor Ducey."

Uber launched a pilot program in San Francisco last week that allowed people to use the ride-hailing app to request rides from a handful of self-driving Volvos. But the DMV shut down the program a week after it launched, revoking the vehicles' registrations because Uber refused to apply for a required state permit.

Uber had argued it didn't need the permit - which 20 other companies, including Google, Tesla Motors and Nvidia have obtained to test their self-driving cars on public roads - because its cars are not fully autonomous. Each Uber has a driver behind the wheel, ready to take control if necessary.

http://www.mercurynews.com/2016/12/...-to-arizona-after-failed-san-francisco-pilot/


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uberoni said:


> Uber on Thursday announced plans to resume testing its self-driving cars in Arizona, one day after the California Department of Motor Vehicles forced the company to pull the cars from San Francisco streets.
> 
> "Our cars departed for Arizona this morning by truck," an Uber spokeswoman wrote in an emailed statement. "We'll be expanding our self-driving pilot there in the next few weeks, and we're excited to have the support of Governor Ducey."
> 
> ...


Death Cabs roaming the streets of Arizona !


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

Uberoni said:


> Uber on Thursday announced plans to resume testing its self-driving cars in Arizona, one day after the California Department of Motor Vehicles forced the company to pull the cars from San Francisco streets.
> 
> "Our cars departed for Arizona this morning by truck," an Uber spokeswoman wrote in an emailed statement. "We'll be expanding our self-driving pilot there in the next few weeks, and we're excited to have the support of Governor Ducey."
> 
> ...


Idk y i find it funny their news is called mercurynews. Haha


----------



## Ca$h4 (Aug 12, 2015)

*https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/dec/22/uber-self-driving-car-san-francisco-arizona*


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Ca$h4 said:


> *https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/dec/22/uber-self-driving-car-san-francisco-arizona*


Those death trap Terminator robo rolling coffins should be banned !


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

the Zonies can have them


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

There lots of places in the desert that you can hide used car parts. Hell, they still haven't found The Lost Dutchman's Mine


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

The modern day tumbleweeds


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

DriverX said:


> the Zonies can have them


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> There lots of places in the desert that you can hide used car parts. Hell, they still haven't found The Lost Dutchman's Mine


----------



## kitesaresweet (Dec 27, 2016)

You goyims do not understand our vision of the future.


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

kitesaresweet said:


> You goyims do not understand our vision of the future.


Whats ur vision?


----------

